# fishing Joe Patti barge



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

Any body been fishing Joe Patti Barge? if so any luck?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Too soon. It was just put down last week.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

oh yea, give it some time to build. I would mess with it for a while


----------

